# Uses for a Cadco/Unox Convection Oven



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

My boss is giving me a Cadco/Unox convection oven (model OV-350) as a bonus (looong story there). I've carted it home a couple of times to use. I find it makes dry cakes. I've made cookies and bread that have turned out alright. Is this type of convection oven an "all-purpose" oven, or should I just use it for certain foods?

It's nice oven to borrow, but it is one big thing to plop on my counter-top, so I'm not exactly thrilled at my bonus. I could see using it at holiday time, and that's about it. It didn't do as well on wedding cakes as my regular oven, and that's really where it would come in handy.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## aurora (Jan 25, 2006)

The OV-350 is a half size convection oven which accomodates half size sheet pans and up to 2-1/2" deep buffet (steam table) pans. Generally, convection ovens work best when the heated air can circulate around the food. If you are using covered casserole pans, deep cooking pans or cooking bags then you are better off in a conventional oven. Convection ovens are great for baking cookies bisquets, rolls and flat cakes. Deep sided loaf pans used for breads or cakes can be tempermental and problematic in convection ovens.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

We use in our pastry laboratory Helpan Forni's bakery oven VENTO and although it is used for part-baked bread , i managed to do some tests with it and it does its job. I would like to start producing fresh products but i would like to know if this is the best option for me.

I didn't tried Cadco and i would like to receive some feedback regarding it.


----------



## lizi (Nov 16, 2015)

Good afternoon. Chef, would you recommend use an electric convection oven (UNOX) for baking professionally, ie European bread, biscuits, sponge cake, sweet bread, etc.? What's the difference between use an electric convection oven and a regular oven? Which one is better? Thanks for your help.


----------

